# hi



## iknowyouhateme2 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello

I'm Brittni. I'm new to the mice world. We Just got four mice. 2 male 2 female. We plan on breeding mice to sell to friends for there pets. Sorry if That offends anyone. But its me and my hubby. My mice are cookies and cream and cinnamon sugar. He hasn't named his yet. Basically I Have a lot to learn and figured this was the place to come.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

hello Brittni

nice username there; how did that come about?

welcome to the forum


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!

Did you mean breed as pets, or breed to feed pets?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1 .Hope you find the information you require.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum,

Before you start breeding please have a chat with everyone on the forum and learn everything you can possibly learn. We are all easy to get on with and will help you as much as possible.

Sam x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Shiprat said:


> nice username there; how did that come about?


Mmmmm, sounds suspiciously like a lyric to a song, but I can't quite place it.

Anyway...... HI

:welcomeany


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------

